

Google Earth + CRE Data = GAME CHANGER  - gangevine
http://www.realcomm.com/advisoryprint.asp?aid=422

======
hga
Very interesting. One of the stranger things I regularly did in the '80s and
'90s was advise the leaders many small firms I worked for about the ... slow
clock cycle, shall we say, of real estate people. I learned this growing up
and watching my father play the game from all sides, most people don't realize
just how slow the industry moves.

It might take longer than most of you would expect for this to become a
reality, and a lot of potential players may resist since they will think it
will reduce or eliminate their role in the game, but it does indeed look like
a potential game changer.

